# Rescue Babies Ready in 4 1/2 weeks! NE KS



## toke (Aug 28, 2012)

I recently rescued a pregnant rat from a local shelter. There are a dozen babies available (I will probably decide to keep a few of them). If you can commit to taking a good number of them (2-3 or more), I am willing to meet you halfway or travel to you within a reasonable distance; I am located in NE KS, outside of Kansas City. I am looking to rehome their mother as well if possible because I have my own male rats and am not wanting to have to worry about keeping the genders separate. I will be updating daily on my other thread ("New Foster Rat Litter") if you want to keep up with that and see if any catch your eye! 

Babies earlier this morning (Day 4), I probably will not update any more pictures here for a while. 

View attachment 92706


----------



## toke (Aug 28, 2012)

I am sure someone in the midwest wants some adorable rat babies . Keep in mind I am willing to travel! Genders have been determined and day 6 pictures are up! 
http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?132514-New-foster-rat-litter/page3


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

Its probablh worth hanging on to them until they are at least 6 if not 7 or 8 weeks. 5 weeks is to young for them to be split up and going to ew homes. Whilst you have to sllit the sexes they do a lot better with a couple more weeks to , earn to be rats with there siblings before heading off into the strange new world


----------



## toke (Aug 28, 2012)

If that is recommended I will definitely do that. I always just heard that 5 weeks is the standard age.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

5 weeks is what pet shops and the kind of breeder that wants a quick sale goes for. Its not in the best interest of the rats. If you can they will be that much more prepared for the world, plus you will get a little longer with them. It is harder work as you will have 2 groups to look after but its very worthwhile.


----------



## toke (Aug 28, 2012)

They are officially 1 week old 

http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?132514-New-foster-rat-litter/page4


----------



## Nurse90 (Oct 20, 2013)

I live in Wichita and might be interested after a few weeks.


----------

